# Your favorite body part



## Pitch (May 10, 2011)

I'm sure this has been done before and it certainly isn't ground breaking (if it's an issue and it gets deleted, I'll understand)

*But I really wanna know!* I'm having a sudden _"Oh no, I'm fat"_ moment. I'm sure others have them, too. This is the best way to rip the moment's face off, IMO.

And it's a two parter! Your favorite body part on yourself and then on someone else!

Myself: I really like my nose, calves and my feet. The last one isn't visual, but I love having them paid LOTS of attention to. Shame they haven't yet-- a combination FA/Foot fetishist is apparently hard to find. I like tights (even if I wear them under pants) silly socks and plan on accentuating my legs with tattoos as soon as I can manage it. I like my nose enough to have stuck metal through my septum and metal under it. (Medusa piercing). And my feet may not 'look' pretty to me, but they are definitely my sweet spot.

Others: Arms and hands and the neck for men. I'll look at a man's hands no matter how he looks and have to stop myself from staring if he has large hands and long, sturdy fingers. -swoon-. And a nice neck goes a long way; especially when coupled with a strong chin. Even if they fall on the 'Beautiful' spectrum for males, I REALLY dig an epic jawline. And call me typical but big arms? (Strong muscle or fat, doesnt matter) Yeah. Big arms.

BIG ARMS.

unf

:eat2:


----------



## penguin (May 10, 2011)

On me: my hair is my absolute favourite part of me. My breasts used to be number two, and I do love them, but pregnancy/breastfeeding/weight gain/gravity have been hard to adjust to. Since joining Dims, I have learnt to really, really, _really_ love my ass. I thought it was okay before, but these days? I think I'd marry my ass. I also really like my lips. I think they're just full enough, with a nice Cupid's Bow, and are very kissable 

On men: I really like shoulders and hands. A nice pair of hands, especially on someone with skills or talents (whether musical, able to build or create things or sexually), it's hot. I'm not sure what it is about shoulders I like, because it's not one type or width of shoulder that does it. I do like chest hair, too. It's fun to play with. 

On women: I do like me some boobs. I do like a fuller figure, with nice curves.


----------



## Pitch (May 10, 2011)

penguin said:


> On me: my hair is my absolute favourite part of me. My breasts used to be number two, and I do love them, but pregnancy/breastfeeding/weight gain/gravity have been hard to adjust to. Since joining Dims, I have learnt to really, really, _really_ love my ass. I thought it was okay before, but these days? I think I'd marry my ass. I also really like my lips. I think they're just full enough, with a nice Cupid's Bow, and are very kissable
> 
> On men: I really like shoulders and hands. A nice pair of hands, especially on someone with skills or talents (whether musical, able to build or create things or sexually), it's hot. I'm not sure what it is about shoulders I like, because it's not one type or width of shoulder that does it. I do like chest hair, too. It's fun to play with.
> 
> On women: I do like me some boobs. I do like a fuller figure, with nice curves.



Niiiice. I used to be squicked by chest hair and haven't been with anyone who has it. But, nowadays if it's short and manscaped I find myself wanting to mess with it a little. >.>

Big agree on shoulders, too. Especially broad ones. Heee


----------



## Kamily (May 11, 2011)

On me: I love my eyes. :batting: and my boobs. Mother nature blessed me generously in that department. 

I hate my feet! I cant stand having them touched at all. 



On men: Chest hair, facial hair, a nice smile, beautiful eyes, strong arms and a cute butt.  Also a sense of humor and the smell of cologne is a big turn on. :smitten:


----------



## Amatrix (May 11, 2011)

On myself... I love my eyes, and my backside... all of it. I like the butt shelf, the movement when I walk and I even like the back fat.
Best way to get me going is to stick your hands in between the rolls of fat on my back above my butt... and whisper about how it/I am even bigger/fatter/sexier.
I also love my arms, they are soft and warm and make great pillows.

Others:
Men- I love love love backs on men. Toned, defined, hairy, flabby, tattooed, scars... love them all. Also that little space between hip bone and pelvic bone...:smitten: 
Women- calves, soft flabby ones. I also love me some thunda thighs... om nom nom.:eat2:


----------



## Pitch (May 11, 2011)

Kamily said:


> On me: I love my eyes. :batting: and my boobs. Mother nature blessed me generously in that department.
> 
> I hate my feet! I cant stand having them touched at all.
> 
> ...



Oooh, good drop on the eyes. I like mine a lot too but didnt mentioned them -at all- for some reason while I think they're my best feature.

And you hate your feet being touched?! How do you live! 

Well, I guess it is a weird area. XD



Amatrix said:


> On myself... I love my eyes, and my backside... all of it. I like the butt shelf, the movement when I walk and I even like the back fat.
> Best way to get me going is to stick your hands in between the rolls of fat on my back above my butt... and whisper about how it/I am even bigger/fatter/sexier.
> I also love my arms, they are soft and warm and make great pillows.
> 
> ...



Hot.

Also, I got dem thunda thighs. -eyebrow waggle-


----------



## Amatrix (May 11, 2011)

Pitch said:


> Hot.
> 
> Also, I got dem thunda thighs. -eyebrow waggle-



I also am not a fan of my feet being touched... at all. I have literally kicked someone in the face when they were kissing and trying to suck on my toes in a moment of panic. But for you baby...

...You also have a kind soul, funny to say I know... but you really are something amazing.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (May 11, 2011)

On myself: My eyes, truthfully, and most days my hair. And I'm gaining a fondness for my hips.

On men: Broad shoulders, strong jawlines, and dimples. Oh, and chest hair!!! :wubu:


----------



## sweetfrancaise (May 11, 2011)

Amatrix said:


> I also am not a fan of my feet being touched... at all. I have literally kicked someone in the face when they were kissing and trying to suck on my toes in a moment of panic. But for you baby...
> 
> ...You also have a kind soul, funny to say I know... but you really are something amazing.



I feel the same way about my feet! Pedicures are torture (and great fun for my friends who are watching, never ending laughs). I've known one person who could touch my feet without me kicking...

And you ladies are all quite amazing!


----------



## Kamily (May 11, 2011)

Pitch said:


> And you hate your feet being touched?! How do you live!
> 
> Well, I guess it is a weird area. XD



Ive always hated my feet. They are extremely ticklish and I am just disgusted at the thought of someone touching them. Yuck!






> Also that little space between hip bone and pelvic bone...


Oh God how could I have forgotten about that? :doh: Shame on me.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

My face, my toes, my fingers and my nipples.

On men: that little divot (trivia buffs: filtrum) between the nose and the upper lip. The back of a thick neck. Warm eyes with a twinkle and spark of intelligence, and sexy forearms and shapely legs. 

On other women: eyebrows, bright eyes and crooked smiles, and a 'fuck you' shoulders back posture.


----------



## Pitch (May 11, 2011)

This thread makes me feel warm and fuzzy. :3


----------



## 1love_emily (May 11, 2011)

I love my smile, my ankles and my chest  

I don't know what else to say!  I hope Derek would say he likes the same things too


----------



## pegz (May 11, 2011)

Me: Eyes and boobage 

Men: Eyes, thighs (strong muscular thighs) and I'm yours if you have that sparkle/twinkle in your eyes.


----------



## LuckyDreamer87 (May 11, 2011)

On me: i would have to say number one would be my legs....in heels they make "me" drool....lol...i also really like my eyes and lips and recently have started to love my chest.

on men: i really really like great hands.....they're just something so sexy about them...and when a guy has his shirt off and i see those two dimples right above their butt...i can't help but wanna run over and touch.....but my favorite on a man would be a awesome smile ..ya know the kind that makes you melt inside just a little. That gets me every time.


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 11, 2011)

Me: My legs, lips, and I have a love/hate relationship with my boobs, sometimes they just get in the way you know? I actually really like my hair too, I used to hate it, and i love my feet and my hands.

On men: I love lips and noses, nice hands and arms are always a plus, and I like the backs and fronts of a man's chest and mid-section as well. Eyes are wonderful too, and if they can pull it off, some scruff. <3 I also have a thing for Native American guys...(Uncas, anyone?:eat2 

Women: Even though I'm not bi/lesbian I can defiantly appreciate the aesthetics of the female figure, love drawing them too! I'm most envious of hour glass shapes, but I think women from the middle east, India, and various Asian cultures are particularly gorgeous and I wish I could look like them. :wubu: I'm also very jealous of women with long think hair, whether curly and fro-prone or wavy and fairy like.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 11, 2011)

I like my feet, my nose, my hair, my wrists (weird, I know), and my boobs.

On men, I like hands, visible inguinial ligaments (that V some men get), and legs -- skinny, bony little legs.


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp (May 12, 2011)

On me- my cleavage, my belly button, my collar bone, my feet, my eyebrows haha, and my legs when I wear tights

On men- broad shoulders, muscular and vein-y forearms, and thick, arched eyebrows


----------



## 1love_emily (May 12, 2011)

On my men, I like bright eyes, a kind smile, long limbs and short hair  hmmm sexy


----------



## Latte (May 12, 2011)

On me: I have awesome legs. It's the bonus for being 5'8" and having a SUPER short torso. I also really like my broad shoulders. They can make finding blazers and jacket a pain but man can I rock a plunging neckline like nobody's business. 

On men: muscular arms, round booties, defined jaw lines, and a little bit of a pudge in the belly. I like looking at 6 packs but cuddling the keg. 

On women: collar bones, cheekbones, and long necks.


----------



## Mishty (May 12, 2011)

I like my lips, and hands because they look like my Mama's, and she's all classically beautiful. I also have a very lovely belly, it's my favorite part. 

On other people I like intense eyes, and strong hands, not like, squeeze you strong, but, _strong_. On dudes, I like a nice well shaped hairy leg.


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 13, 2011)

On me: My breasts, for the attention they garner plus they bring me a lot of pleasure, and my big ass. There have been times when I didn't love my weight, but I have always loved my curves. 

On men: Smiling lips that make me want to kiss them for hours and capable looking hands.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 13, 2011)

On me - My eyes, my hands and feet, and I kinda like my hips and bum.

On him - his curly blonde hair, his hands, his blue eyes, and his melting smile.


----------



## Pitch (May 14, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> On me: My breasts, for the attention they garner plus they bring me a lot of pleasure, and my big ass. There have been times when I didn't love my weight, but I have always loved my curves.
> 
> On men: Smiling lips that make me want to kiss them for hours and capable looking hands.



I have a love hate relationship with my body but am a fan of my own boobs, as well. Hear, hear!


----------



## herin (May 14, 2011)

On me: I like my eyes, my legs and my smile.

On men: I like tall guys, a great smile and intelligence. Oh and I love nice shaped hands.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 14, 2011)

On myself: My wide hips,as I gained most of my weight has settled their.Also my chest,always have been very well endowed.
On men:On my husband,I love everything,but mostly his great hugs and his eyes! Any guy that has broad shoulders makes me look twice!


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 15, 2011)

I would have to go with my eyes. 

View attachment pink bra 4.jpg


----------



## Sydney Vicious (May 17, 2011)

I LOVE my boobs! Also, my eyes, because they're just like my mama and she's (to me) the prettiest lady out there. I like my strong shoulders and arms, they're great for comforting and hugging and protecting, but also if push comes to shove I can throw a pretty solid punch ; ).

On men, a muscly back makes me lose my shit. I just... ohmygoodness... yeah, a muscly back with big lats sticking out on the sides :blush: And I love big rough 'working man' hands, the rough skin contrasts my soft tummy so well!


----------



## Tania (May 17, 2011)

It's hard to pick a favorite. There are only a few parts I *don't* like, and even then it's not like I hate them all the time.  

I do have awesome shoulders. And eyes. And cheekbones. And forearms. And wrists. And calves. And a groovy waist-to-hip ratio.


----------



## kayrae (May 18, 2011)

My chevro-legs, my main mode of transportation.


----------



## milfy (May 24, 2011)

My favourite parts are my lips, eyes, boobs and I'm getting to like my bum more each day (my husband is literally obsessed with it luckily!)

On men I like stubble on face, a bit of rough and ready bad boy look, hairy legs, big hands, strong arms and clean shaven head. Completely the opposite to my husband!!! Ideally a mixture of Jason statham and sawyer from lost!


----------



## tinkerbell (May 24, 2011)

My lips, small waist, and big ass  

On him - arms, eyes, shoulders


----------



## cheddar74 (May 26, 2011)

kayrae said:


> My chevro-legs, my main mode of transportation.



And what a pair of legs!!


----------



## Sweetie (May 27, 2011)

Favorite part of myself: my collarbone/shoulder/neck area....and I LOVE when lots of kisses are directed there... 

Favorite part on a man: all of him.  I don't think there's a part of a man I couldn't enjoy.


----------



## LadyDeelicious (May 29, 2011)

On me: my eyes! They are a blue/green, change colors based on mood, weather, what I'm wearing, etc. I had a friend tell me once while I was getting angry at her that my eyes were changing colors...it stopped the arguement immediately...my second would have to be my toes. I have the cutest little toes! 

On men: shoulders and smile...there is something about seeing the strength in a mans shoulders that take my breath away...knowing that he can just hug me soooo tight! The smile when you walk up to him and it just tells you how happy he is to see you!


----------



## LadyDeelicious (May 29, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> collarbone/shoulder/neck area....and I LOVE when lots of kisses are directed there...



I don't necessarily love that part of me, but I do LOVE LOVE LOVE :wubu::wubu: to have that part kissed, nibbled, and even just breathed on!


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (May 29, 2011)

i really like my eyes and my hair and my favorite part on a guy is when he has thicker legs and big calves =) love it


----------



## Pitch (May 30, 2011)

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> i really like my eyes and my hair and my favorite part on a guy is when he has thicker legs and big calves =) love it




OH yes, big strong legs. Yesssssss


----------



## booknerd727 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, I never really write on the forum, but this seemed fun!

Me: eyes, boobs, and legs. - Bam! I'm a triple threat, baby!

Guys: Shoulders and eyes. When I see my guy with no shirt and his broad shoulders...:eat2: ****drooooool


----------



## Pitch (Jun 9, 2011)

Seems like we all like a nice pair of shoulders. >=]


----------



## Tori (Jun 9, 2011)

Toooootally glad I found this thread today because boy do I need it! LOL. Upon closer inspection, I find that my favorite part of my body is (are?) probably my hands and wrists. For some reason I just think they're really pretty, and everyone's always said I have nice hands. Hopefully that isn't just one of those "fat girl" compliments like "you have such a pretty face." Haha.

On a guy, DEFFFFFFFFFFINITELY that little dip at the front of the hip. I don't know what it is about that but it drives me insane every time. I also love collar bones and strong, muscular arms. And guy hands - callouses, scars, rough edges... Love it. <3


----------



## lollipops708 (Jun 25, 2011)

Well I would have to say that my absolute favorite part of me
Have to be my eyes, and in second are my lips. The6 are actually
The two features i het complimented on the most. And after thay
Is my hair.

On men : hair, hands a lovely long and strong neck is incredibly sexy, a toned back and well kept teeth are also a big one for me. Also I dont know if its just me 
but i love the way men smell.
:wubu:


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Jun 26, 2011)

Honestly, I really love my belly. I cannot believe I used to have such a problem with that area but I've really grown to not only like it but love it as well. I also really like my legs and tits. I'm a huge sucker for arms/hands, lips and hips on others though. Nom!


----------



## GlassDaemon (Jul 2, 2011)

Ah, let's see...

Me: I have a love hate relationship with my feet, as the OP I've quite a foot fetish myself and love having them touched but I'm also flat footed with bunions and a screw in the fifth metatarsal of my right foot, they hurt most the time. My butt, yes, I have a pretty large rear, I'm pear shaped and my best friend told me I have a "glorious" ass I think that comment will be remembered forever! My mouth, I think I have the cutest petal shaped lips with just the slightest pink off tone, I also like my teeth they're almost perfectly straight and never had braces and they're very proportionate to each other. Oh and my hands, I've long fingers, well kinda, I think my hands are pretty. My last one... is my belly, which is last because I liked it more in high school, when I graduated I gained more weight and got stretch marks across my belly and it really upsets me that they're there.

Other Male: Hands and arms, I love my boyfriends hands, they're so manly and sexy and yumm.... Hair, I like to touch my own hair, but I like to run my fingers through my partners hair even more, now they don't have to have a lot of hair (My bf only has like 2 inches off the top of his head) just that they have some for me to touch and it's clean and soft! A strong jaw, that curve on the male jaw that just BEGS to be kissed, along with his throat/neck... I love how thick and manly certain parts of the male body is. Shoulders/back the broad stable strong back for me to bite and kiss and nuzzle.

Other Female: Well I have to say boobs, I do love them, soft, squishy pillows! Thighs and belly, I love thick thighs to hold up a nice rump and a soft squishy belly, I'm not too much of a fat admirer, though I do like thicker females. Hair again for the same reasons lol.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 5, 2011)

Self: My hair. It took a long time to accept it. I had more issues about my hair color than I've ever had in regard to my weight. As a teen I dyed it every color I could and sometimes multiple colors at once. It sucks growing up with red hair. However, now I love it. 

Guys: I have a forearm thing. It might seem a bit weird, but a long sleeved shirt with the sleeves rolled/pushed up is the hottest thing ever.


----------



## Chubosaurus (Jul 18, 2011)

On myself: probably my belly
On other women: bellies, plump arms and legs
On Men: stomachs/hips, long arms, necks/collarbones


----------



## sgageny (Aug 1, 2011)

On me : My amazing breasts.  and my ears oddly enough. 
On a man : arms, I have a major thing for tensed ARM muscles.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, things have changed since the double mastectomy last June.

For me - used to be my breasts, am now forced to find other things.
Used to be my eyes, but as I have aged....they are not as large and noticible as when I was in my 20-40s.
Therefore, I now think if is my smile and salt and pepper hair.........makes me feel more authentic anyway!

For men: SHOULDERS and hands.:smitten:


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 1, 2011)

me: shoulders, lower legs (haha)

him: tummy (oh my goodness!!), neck and hair.

ps- soccer players have awesome tummies and thighs


----------



## Kibeth (Aug 1, 2011)

On me: I like my but and hips. I like being pear shaped.
On men: smells. and pretty hair. I like grabbable hair. ;P
On women: I love butts. and hips. and..well, i like everything about a girl's body! PP


----------



## marky815 (Sep 6, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> On me: My breasts, for the attention they garner plus they bring me a lot of pleasure, and my big ass. There have been times when I didn't love my weight, but I have always loved my curves.
> 
> On men: Smiling lips that make me want to kiss them for hours and capable looking hands.



yes your butt is incredible!!! wow!


----------



## genevathistime (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm a fan of my legs, eyes and breast.


----------



## duraznos (Sep 15, 2011)

my hair, if that counts as a body part. lol


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 15, 2011)

On Me: My face (especially my lips, cheeks, and eyes), my smile (I have come to like my smile), my ears ( I think they are cute), my breasts, my legs and feet, my warm skin tone, and my thick hair. I guess everything but my darn stomach; I don't like my stomach.

On Men: cleft chin, broad shoulders, hairyness, scars, side burns, nice eyes, prominent noses, nice lips, all types of bellies (flat, chiseled, or beer belly). Height doesn't really matter. 

On Women: full/round hips, high cheekbones, very large breasts, soft, clear skin, almond eyes, nice smile, full lips, nice legs.


----------



## neeraga (Sep 27, 2011)

My favorite and best part of my body is my stylish Hair..:bow:
In my point of view Soft and curly, ponytail, beehive and the bouffant hairstyles of the 50s are only some of the hottest hairstyles for fall 2011. 
Retro hair styles are ultra feminine, chic and sophisticated and add mystery and glam to a modern womans looks. This retro hairstyles are not for all
Hair is the richest ornament of women
Hair brings ones self-image into focus; it is vanitys proving ground. Hair is terrible personal, a tangle of mysterious prejudices.
And I guess short hairstyle and retro is more popular in 2011.


----------



## seavixen (Sep 27, 2011)

My favourites on myself are my mouth and my derriere.  On men... eyes and shoulders. I dunno what it is about a nice neck/shoulder area on a guy, but.. yummy!


----------



## Hathor (Oct 11, 2011)

ME: Right now I'm loving my extra roll that's above my waistline. It's pudgy, but oh so soft. 

MEN: I love beards. Especially if they're well taken care of and soft. With a neatly trimmed mustache. I love men that can grow facial hair like that. Separates men from boys in my opinion.


----------



## joyful_laughter (Oct 11, 2011)

Me: toss up between hair and eyes. Probably my hair wins out though lol I get compliments on it ..mm probably weekly. It's thick and shiny and people want to touch it lol aannd I don't have to do much with it past blow drying

Guys: a nice toned shoulder blade/shoulder area (and, really, the entire back) gets me every time. I loved going to a local lake with friends and watching guys rock-climb haha  Nice arms are good too.


----------



## lozonloz (Oct 11, 2011)

Pitch said:


> I'm having a sudden _"Oh no, I'm fat"_ moment. I'm sure others have them, too. This is the best way to rip the moment's face off, IMO.



Ha. I had the same moment a few days ago when I weighed myself for the first time in about a year. I really shouldn't have, cos it slammed me out of "happy with me" mode and into "OMG SO HUGE" mode.

So I sat down and told myself everything I liked about my upper arms, which was fun because they're something I always tried to hide when I was younger, (I don't have to search for reasons to like my butt  ). They do that thing where they fold before the elbow so my upper arm is in two sections, and it used to bug me. 

So things I like about my upper arms:

1-They're incredibly pillowy and soft which makes them soft to rest my head on
2-The same pillowy softness means that people like to rest their heads against me and fall asleep
3-I give epic soft squidgy envelopy hugs because of them
4-The stretch marks make cool patterns
5-They jiggle in a funny way when I laugh
6-They're strong and can cope with more than most girls upper arms
7-They're completely different looking to most peoples upper arms, so they set me apart
8-They're MINE

Things I like about others bodies?

Men's upper back/ shoulders (huminahuminahumina).
Women's hips and freckles.


----------



## Lamia (Oct 11, 2011)

On Me: the pinky finger on my right hand, my toes, my medula oblongata

On men: broad shoulders and a shiny pituitary gland.


----------



## indigosky_ (Oct 11, 2011)

Me - either my eyes, lips or boobs :happy:

Guys - slim with nice eyes with a full beard <3


----------



## HayleeRose (Oct 16, 2011)

For some reason I really love my love handles.. 

As for men, again odd, I really have a thing for noses, big noses, Adrian Brody style.


----------



## john0099roland (Nov 8, 2011)

thats so nice my fav. part is my shoulder , and i like curves ,and nice breast


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 27, 2011)

My favorite body part? Mrs Ho Ho's lovin' heart, which she gave to me 23 years ago this past Thursday.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Nov 30, 2011)

I really like my legs and arse 

Legs like tree trunks


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 1, 2011)

Me- I have a seriously fantastic butt, but my belly is also pretty amazing. It's a tough choice. Haha... also, after years of dyeing I have finally come to the conclusion that my natural hair color is actually really pretty (dark auburn-ish brown with gold-ish highlights in the right lighting.)

Guys- My absolute favorite part of a man's body is the area between the ribcage and the pelvis when he is laying on his side. That little curve is just gorgeous on skinny or fat guys. However, I am also partial to butts, feet, and pretty eyes of any color. Also body hair, back/shoulder fuzz is my absolute favorite. 

Girls- I adore small, perky breasts on thinner girls, on fat ladies I'm very fond of nice round butts and soft squishy bellies. Guess that explains why I like my own so much. :happy:


----------



## veggieforever (Dec 2, 2011)

I really like my eyes and my smile (but hate my pointy chin!! lol).xxx 

View attachment Picture0206.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've always liked my butt, even when I was smaller. Though I like it much more these days, cause there's a lot more of it to like Hands too, have always liked my hands.


----------

